# Error when installing FreeBSD 8.0



## Dozent (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello fellow forum users, I have a problem, have long wanted to install FreeBSD, but that's a problem when your install prints the following:


```
uhub0: 0 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub0: 3 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub0: 1 ports with 2 removable, self powered
```

etc...

Tell me how to solve the problem.

http://www.vr-online.ru/sites/default/files/forum/2012/03/freebsd_jpg_12538.jpg


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2012)

Use a supported version, 8.0 has been end-of-life since November 2010.


----------



## Dozent (Mar 5, 2012)

You are asking me to install version 9.0?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2012)

Dozent said:
			
		

> You are asking me to install version 9.0?



No, I'm telling you to use a supported version, 7.4, 8.2 or 9.0. The choice is yours.


----------



## Dozent (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok! Thank you, good luck!


----------

